# Flamingo Christmas, 29 December



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Some nice fish there. Always enjoy your reports, thanks for posting.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

whitewater clouser? i take it's the one in the snooks mouth. is that white and chartreuse with bead chain eyes?


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks for the post, Bob. Good to see the nice snook. Do you think it's getting better?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nightfly... all the info on that fly is right here...
http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?1445-What-have-you-been-tying-(pt.-2)/page19

Big Dave... the areas where snook got shredded were the shallows. in places where they had deep water (rivers and creeks in the 'Glades) they made out just fine. Overall the population is still down but there's lots and lots of great snook fishing if you work areas where they had shelter from the cold. Only two weeks after all the destruction two years ago we caught and released over 20 small snook (18 to 25") in a creek only a very short distance from Everglades City... but I'll bet if you worked the really shallow areas in Hells Bay you'd have seen nothing but dead fish.... It all depended on whether the fish had sheltered deep water easily accessible.

By the way, I usually expect a killing cold in the 'Glades every seven to ten years - at least that's been my experience since the mid seventies....


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks. Capt


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like a great trip, and great Capt's.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great pics!!


----------

